# DT Question



## IntoTheWildReptiles (Jul 13, 2009)

I got a rescue DT he is about 5 yrs old. He is in a large pin outside and a food plate and two hides. He loves to eat his grass. My question is, is it ok for him to be outside when the sprinklers come on? I turned them off until I got some information about it. It gets high 90s low 100s. Thank you for any help.


Brandon


----------



## Shelly (Jul 13, 2009)

As long as he has a dry place to retreat to if he feels like it, there should be no problem. My torts love getting wet on a hot day.


----------



## Laura (Jul 13, 2009)

my sulcatas love the sprinkler when its hot. in fact they love to drink water in a puddle or running instead of out of thier bowls. as long as they have a dry spot and its warm, it should be fine.


----------



## chelonologist (Jul 13, 2009)

Desert tortoises LOVE rain/getting sprinkled in the hot summer months. It's a great time for them to come out for a drink. Like others have said, as long as they have a dry spot to retreat to afterwards, it should be fine.


----------



## tortoisenerd (Jul 13, 2009)

It's a great idea as long as it is not cold, and he has a place to retreat. Does he also have a water area? What does he eat besides grass?


----------



## dmmj (Jul 13, 2009)

As long as when he goes to dry off, he is in a sunny place I don't see the harm. Mine personally lone to go out when I am watering the yard and splash in the water.


----------



## IntoTheWildReptiles (Jul 14, 2009)

Thank you for the help. He really likes playing in the water.


----------



## tortoisenerd (Jul 14, 2009)

Awesome! We'd love pictures when you get a chance. Welcome to the forum.


----------

